# Where are all the stores gone



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Years ago you could spend the day visiting aquarium and pet shops . Now we have mostly big stores. The small stores are slowly going in some places already gone. Toronto have the advantage of still having some. It seem the small guy might not return. Lets hear some opinion on the aquarium industry.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

thers a bunch in mississauga around the big als on dundas and a cpl more north of 401 and dixie


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

My guesses are:

It's hard to get enough walk in customers unless you have a good location. Until you are big and established you can't afford a good location.

The average fish store customer wants fish for cheap instead of paying a bit more for healthy fish. So it is tough for a small store without the volume buying power of a chain to compete.

If I was closer to a good small store like Menagerie I would go there first for fish. Finatics is apparently a great choice but not quite close enough for me to get there easily.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Finatics, Aquatic Kingdom, Discount Dragon, Mississauga Aquarium, R20 .... Mississauga area doesnt have a problem lol 

Depends on the demographic I guess, sauga has quite a huge demand. I was talking to Big Mike at Finatics and he said business tripled in Mississauga compared to his Scarborough location.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

bruce845 said:


> Canada Corals, Finatics, Aquatic Kingdom, Discount Dragon, Mississauga Aquarium, R20 .... Mississauga area doesnt have a problem lol


Fixed. lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Us salty's have plenty!!! 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130618&highlight=fury%27s


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Fixed. lol


whoops lol sorry, Im not a saltwater hobbyist so your store slipped my mind. Come to think of it ...shout out to Pet o pets aswell haha


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Toronto still well represented however come out of the city to places like guelph, brantford , kitchener and the choices are 
limited.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

On line shopping is killing the LFS. Everyone wants a deal (understandable), but where will you buy your tanks and fish when the LFS has been put out of business by the on line hardware merchant?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I buy almost all my hardware online. It's great not having to deal with some surly fish store owner


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Yes, I buy almost all my hardware online. It's great not having to deal with some surly fish store owner


 I'm willing to buy from the store over purchasing online if the customer service is good, even if it cost a few dollars more.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the sticky titled "fury's map of the salt water world in the gta" in the general marine section.
Someone needs to make a fresh water map.
I don't think it will be fury.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Check out the sticky titled "fury's map of the salt water world in the gta" in the general marine section.
> Someone needs to make a fresh water map.
> I don't think it will be fury.


YOu mean this one?



fesso clown said:


> Us salty's have plenty!!!
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130618&highlight=fury%27s


Don't you have other stuff to do right now?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

buffalo said:


> I'm willing to buy from the store over purchasing online if the customer service is good, even if it cost a few dollars more.


Well you'll be happy Jerry's Back Baby! Yep I'll spill the beans. I was driving around that area in town and saw Kerry's old store undergoing Reno . I was there a few week ago and Tropical fish room is re opening! Bigger! Better! Cheaper?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

TBemba said:


> Well you'll be happy Jerry's Back Baby! Yep I'll spill the beans. I was driving around that area in town and saw Jerry's old store undergoing Reno . I was there a few week ago and Tropical fish room is re opening! Bigger! Better! Cheaper?


Tropical Fish Room in Brantford will be reopening soon, not sure of the date yet


----------

